# Bootcamp, Windows, Valorant sur disque externe



## chmichel (29 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour, n'ayant pas de PC, je voudrais installer Valorant pour mon gosse sur mon mac Intel (Mojave) mais sur un SSD externe (Samsung T5) pour pas bouffer de la place sur mon interne. Problème, Valorant vient avec un système "anti cheat" au niveau du noyau qui empêche tout lancement sur une machine virtuelle. Est ce que si je suis ce tuto (https://forums.macg.co/threads/tuto-installer-bootcamp-en-externe-thunderbolt-uniquement.1238169/), ça peut marcher ?


----------



## chmichel (31 Octobre 2022)

J'ai suivi la procédure du tuto mais impossible de démarrer sur ma partition windows, le système ne la voit pas comme un volume de démarrage. j'arrête là.


----------



## Locke (31 Octobre 2022)

chmichel a dit:


> J'ai suivi la procédure du tuto mais impossible de démarrer sur ma partition windows, le système ne la voit pas comme un volume de démarrage. j'arrête là.


Dans ce message        #327      tu avais tenté l'aventure, mais en espérant que cela fonctionne en le connectant à un PC et à priori cela ne l'a pas fait. Par contre, si tu suis ceci... https://forums.macg.co/threads/inst...-adaptateur-sans-assistant-boot-camp.1330007/ ...et si ton Mac possède un processeur Intel, ça devrait aller.


----------



## chmichel (31 Octobre 2022)

Le problème c'est que le système anti cheat empêche le fonctionnement du jeu Valorant sur des virtual box, donc je ne pense pas que cela fonctionne (je n'ai testé qu'avec Parallels Desktop sans succès).


----------



## Locke (31 Octobre 2022)

chmichel a dit:


> Le problème c'est que le système anti cheat empêche le fonctionnement du jeu Valorant sur des virtual box, donc je ne pense pas que cela fonctionne (je n'ai testé qu'avec Parallels Desktop sans succès).


Je crois que tu n'as pas du tout compris, on ne créé pas une machine virtuelle avec Virtual Box, on se sert de ce logiciel pour se passer d'Assistant Boot Camp et surtout pour leurrer une version de macOS. C'est lui le chef d'orchestre au démarrage qui détecte la présence d'une partition macOS ou Windows selon quelle se trouve dans un disque dur interne ou dans un disque dur USB.

Une fois qu'une version de Windows est installée dans un disque dur USB via cette méthode, on supprime Virtual Box, on n'en a plus besoin et la version de Windows exploitera à 100 % tout le matériel de la carte mère d'un Mac comme avec un vrai PC.


----------



## chmichel (31 Octobre 2022)

Locke a dit:


> Je crois que tu n'as pas du tout compris, on ne créé pas une machine virtuelle avec Virtual Box


Ha oui effectivement, j'y ai cru . J'essaie et je dis ...


----------



## chmichel (26 Novembre 2022)

Locke a dit:


> Une fois qu'une version de Windows est installée dans un disque dur USB via cette méthode, on supprime Virtual Box, on n'en a plus besoin et la version de Windows exploitera à 100 % tout le matériel de la carte mère d'un Mac comme avec un vrai PC.


Alors, après avoir installé le jeu sur un PC peu performant, il a tourné mais là il plante régulièrement, donc j'ai acheté un disque SSD + boitier et j'ai suivi ton tuto avec Virtual Box.
J'ai installé windows 10, les pilotes via le setup.exe de bootcamp, MAJ de windows mais je n'ai pas de bluetooth, donc pas de clavier, j'utilise le clavier virtuel de W10. W10 m'indique que je n'ai pas de bluetooth. 
Pas trouvé pourquoi ?
Précision : lorsque je choisis mon volume de démarrage, j'ai mon HD osx et 2 EFI, pourquoi 2 ? (mais 1 seul volume "bootcamp windows" m'est proposé dans les pref de démarrage de osx).


----------



## Locke (26 Novembre 2022)

chmichel a dit:


> mais je n'ai pas de bluetooth, donc pas de clavier


Tu es sûr, tu as vérifié dans les Paramètres de Windows que le Bluetooth n'est pas activé ?


chmichel a dit:


> Précision : lorsque je choisis mon volume de démarrage, j'ai mon HD osx et 2 EFI, pourquoi 2 ? (mais 1 seul volume "bootcamp windows" m'est proposé dans les pref de démarrage de osx).


Il y a une forte chance que cela provienne de tes tentatives d'installation. Si tu as commencé avec ton disque dur interne, alors c'est normal, mais pas facile de bidouiller le boot EFI d'origine pour le remettre à plat.


----------



## chmichel (26 Novembre 2022)

Locke a dit:


> Tu es sûr, tu as vérifié dans les Paramètres de Windows que le Bluetooth n'est pas activé ?


oui, il n'y a nul part ou l'activer et je ne sais plus dans quel parametre il est écrit qu'il n'y a pas de bluetooth sur cet appareil


----------



## Locke (26 Novembre 2022)

chmichel a dit:


> oui, il n'y a nul part ou l'activer et je ne sais plus dans quel parametre il est écrit qu'il n'y a pas de bluetooth sur cet appareil


C'est si dur de chercher avec Google une réponse que tu auras en 2 secondes... https://support.microsoft.com/fr-fr...7-a3b9-95ee40c3e242#WindowsVersion=Windows_11 ...et c'est une page officielle pour plusieurs versions de Windows.


----------



## chmichel (26 Novembre 2022)

Locke a dit:


> C'est si dur de chercher avec Google une réponse que tu auras en 2 secondes... https://support.microsoft.com/fr-fr/windows/coupler-un-périphérique-bluetooth-dans-windows-2be7b51f-6ae9-b757-a3b9-95ee40c3e242#WindowsVersion=Windows_11 ...et c'est une page officielle pour plusieurs versions de Windows.


je l'ai déjà fait, pas de "bouton" "activer le bluetooth" comme dit plus haut (c'est si dur de bien lire ce qui est écrit ) aux 2 endroits indiqués sur la page. Pas d'icone bluetooth nul part ....


----------



## Locke (26 Novembre 2022)

chmichel a dit:


> Pas d'icone bluetooth nul part ....


Alors cela vient de ton Mac avec la puce Bluetooth. D'ailleurs que est le modèle de ton Mac dont on ignore tout ? Que dis /A propos de ce Mac ? La copie écran donnera aussi ta version de macOS en cours.


----------



## chmichel (26 Novembre 2022)

Toujours pas de trace d'une quelconque icone bluetooth, j'ai donc branché le clavier, cela fonctionne.
J'ai téléchargé, installé, lancé le jeu mais ça a planté (freeze) au moment de rentrer le pseudo. J'imagine qu'il faut que je refasse un PC "plus puissant" dans Virtual Box ?


----------



## Locke (26 Novembre 2022)

chmichel a dit:


> Virtual Box ?


Je cois que tu n'as pas compris, on ne sert de Virtual Box que pour faire une installation dans le SSD externe. Ensuite, tu dois faire une ou des erreurs quelque part, car vu le nombre d'installations que j'ai fait, je ne vois pas où est TON problème ?


----------



## chmichel (26 Novembre 2022)

je parlais de Virtual box au moment on l'on peut "régler" son PC, je devrais faire une VM avec plus de capacité (capture de ta vidéo) en poussant les réglages pour faire tourner le jeu  :




et ici par exemple






J'ai sélectionné comme toi "système de pointage" : "tablette USB", est ce bon ?





Pour le reste j'ai bien suivi le tuto, j'ai juste tout refait une 2 ème fois car il avait redémarré tout seul lors de l'installation, je n'ai pas pu l'arrêter comme indiqué dans ta vidéo mais je l'ai fait la 2 ème fois.


Ce qui ne fonctionne pas : pas de bluetooth, le jeu freeze au lancement (j'ai bien effectué les MAJ Windows et Apple pourtant, rapatrié les drivers avec assistant Bootcamp (lancé le setup.exe depuis W10)) et ce 2 ème EFI qui apparait dû à mon ancien essai avec Bootcamp comme tu penses (et je me suis dit la même chose).


----------



## chmichel (28 Novembre 2022)

J'ai re essayé, en fait il y a une interface de connexion au jeu qui se lance (Riot Game), je rentre mon pseudo/pass, puis je lance le jeu depuis l'interface et une fois le jeu lancé, je suis invité à entrer mon pseudo/ID à nouveau et là le clavier et la souris ne fonctionnent plus (toujours en Lightning / USB et USB), enfin ils sont toujours allumés mais aucune action sur l'écran dans le jeu


----------



## chmichel (3 Décembre 2022)

Changement de souris, ça fonctionne mais j'ai toujours pas de clavier, cela vient de Vanguard l'anti cheat de Valorant, j'ai essayé ceci : https://www.theprofox.com/valorant-vanguard-disabled-mouse-and-keyboard-fix/#Go_to_Windows_Safe_Mode 
mais ça ne marche pas.
Je vais essayer de retrouver un autre clavier mais je pense pas que cela change grand chose ...


----------



## Locke (3 Décembre 2022)

chmichel a dit:


> mais ça ne marche pas.
> Je vais essayer de retrouver un autre clavier mais je pense pas que cela change grand chose ...


Pour moi, ce n'est toujours pas clair, utilises-tu Windows...
1) dans une machine virtuelle
2) depuis un disque dur USB

Que ce soit 1) ou 2) il n'y a aucune possibilité de démarrer en Mode sans échec. Il ne reste plus que la méthode en modifiant des clés dans la BDR _(Base De Registre)_.

Si c'est bien ce jeu... https://playvalorant.com/fr-fr/download/ ...de base dans le navigateur il détecte en fonction de l'OS que ce soit Windows ou macOS s'il fonctionne sur le matériel détecté. Sorti de là, tu peux abandonner.


----------



## chmichel (3 Décembre 2022)

j'ai suivi ton tuto avec l'instal sans bootcamp. J'ai donc installé la dernière version de W10 (le jeu tourne mieux dessus il parait) sur un SSD interne dans un boitier externe. J'ai téléchargé le jeu depuis Edge en démarrant sur mon W10 avec mon Imac. mais pas de clavier -dans la fenetre du jeu, au moment de rentrer son ID (il faut d'abord se connecter à "Riot Game" et lancer le jeu depuis cette interface.
J'ai effectué la bidouille indiqué dans reddit, même la "méthode avancée" et j'ai bien les bonnes commandes dans le registre maintenant mais toujours pas de clavier (le clavier fonctionne dans l'interface de connexion et de lancement du jeu mais plus après). 
Et j'ai réussi à démarrer en mode sans échec.


----------



## Locke (3 Décembre 2022)

chmichel a dit:


> Et j'ai réussi à démarrer en mode sans échec.


Tu as eu cet écran...




...ou celui-ci...




... ?


----------



## chmichel (3 Décembre 2022)

oui

le 2 ème (bleu) et choix 4


----------



## chmichel (30 Décembre 2022)

J'ai ré-essayé avec mon ancien clavier Apple (USB), refait la procédure dans le registre de Windows, ça marche pas, pas de clavier à l'ouverture de la fenêtre du jeu lorsqu'il faut entrer son ID (souris OK), ÉCHEC, je réinitialise le SSD parce que ras le bol !


----------

